# my handsome boy hero has gone



## ruthie123 (Nov 6, 2006)

i am so distraught i have lost my baby today
he was the most gorgeous well natured loving cat ever along with his 2 brothers
its not going to be the same without him
his brothers look distant its as if they know he has gone
will they be ok
i know i wont my heart is broken i cant stop crying
i know it will get easier as time goes by but i cant feel that now
he was nearly 13
i had him since birth 
hero you are my little star i will never forget you ever. i love you and goodbye xxxx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Give his brothers extra, extra, extra loving and you can all help each other through this sad time.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ruthie, I wish I could find the words to make this easier for you, but I know how terribly difficult it is to lose a beloved pet. We know Hero is one of God's beloved little creatures. May He give you peace of mind. We are so honored that He lends us our pets, even it it's for only a little while. God bless.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm sorry. It looks like we share a sad anniversary.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

rest in peace precious Hero

xx


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry, it's really hard to see you little buddy go.


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm so sad for you! I read your other thread and was hoping so that Hero would make it. I'm so very sorry. It is a terrible loss. I wish you peace of mind and I hope your heart starts to heal soon.


----------



## ruthie123 (Nov 6, 2006)

*thank you*

thank you all for your kind words x :blackcat


----------

